# Mouse wheel support in gpm

## Tuxisuau

I'm using Links 2 with FB driver and gpm.

Do anybody know how to enable the mouse wheel?

I'm using imps2 protocol in gpm (the same I'm using on X).

----------

## rommel

whats your setup look like in XF86Config file....you need to add ZAxisMapping and give the buttons to enable the up and down schrolling.

for example

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

----------

## therobot

I was trying to configure my mouse wheel to work in X, and I put that line into XF86Config, like it says on the gentoo site, but my mouse wheel isn't working. Did I miss something else that i was supposed to do?

----------

## Tuxisuau

Yeah, i have the ZAxisMapping thing and all working ok in X.

But the problem is in framebuffer, using links2 with the framebuffer driver.

----------

## elboricua

 *Quote:*   

> I was trying to configure my mouse wheel to work in X, and I put that line into XF86Config, like it says on the gentoo site, but my mouse wheel isn't working. Did I miss something else that i was supposed to do?

 

You also have to make sure that emulate 3 buttons is not turned on.  Comment it out if it is.  Also make sure that mour device is IMPS/2

----------

